# 2013 Season Cancelled



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, you read right.

Found a tumor on my kidney, God issued a recall and is taking it back.

Going to have live vicariously through you guys this fall.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Prayers sent for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

waxico said:


> Yep, you read right.
> 
> Found a tumor on my kidney, God issued a recall and is taking it back.
> 
> Going to have live vicariously through you guys this fall.



Sorry to hear.

I think Dr are looking to hard. I have 4 masses. Meet with oncologist the 20.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeez, sorry to hear that Wax. We'll make sure to keep you in our thoughts and prayers. I always have looked forward to reading your LSC posts. If you don't mind hearing reports from a crew of layout hunters we'll be proud to do what we can to help you vicariously through us a little. And I have a feeling the ducks are going to pay a steep price next season. Stay strong.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Best wishes and Prayers.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dang man, that really bites. Now how am I supposed to get over there to hunt with ya this fall? But keep the faith. hopefully they pull the bad part back and you're good to go with no further complications. A guy I used to fish with gave a kidney to his daughter, and he's lived a normal life for 25 years now. Hang in there man, and don't be a stranger on the site.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Prayers sent brother...


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck to both of you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Hoping for the best and speedy recovery.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry hear that Waxico. Hoping for a speedy recovery. 

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Everything will work out, next year will be just that more exciting. Prayers sent 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Prayers sent, and keep us up to date.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Damn Jerry. Very sorry to hear that 
Pulling for you.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that!! May God give you a speedy recovery and a clean bill of health!!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Good luck Wax. Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that, sounds like they caught it early though. You'll be out in the marsh or on a ski hill in no time......
Good luck!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sorry to hear that Wax! I will sacrifice a brace of mergies in your name this season. 

follow yer doc's orders, you'll be back at it in no time!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


If you need an extra kidney, say the word. I know people.






Ha ha J/k.


















Not really. We can make it happen.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Looking forward to your Nov. reports! Those Ruddy's aren't getting off this easy!

All the best!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Prayer sent!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Very sorry to hear. Thinking good thoughts for you. 



And if there is some way you need to get out, just for a while, certainly myself or others here would be more than happy to take you on a "country club" hunt - keeping with Doc's orders of course.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that Jerry  Best wishes!


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope you have a speedy recovery. You better make the party in January


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

waxico said:


> Yep, you read right.
> 
> Found a tumor on my kidney, God issued a recall and is taking it back.
> 
> Going to have live vicariously through you guys this fall.


I went through the exact same thing about ten years ago. After the procedure it took maybe about a month to get back to full strength and I've been going nonstop since.

If it weren't for the big scar I'd forget I only have one kidney.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

In the big picture, its a bump in the road called life. I am sure you will over come this and be back in marsh sooner than you think. Stay positive. I see the ruddy population being a little higher in the spring counts.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers for a speedy complete recovery!!!

Been dealing with colon problems with my wife for 2 years now and haven't been able to get out nearly as much as I'm used to.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck Wax....the sooner you're out of the ho-po the better!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hoping for a speedy recovery! Hoping its not anything serious either. Lost my step dad in June from cancer.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

My you have a speedy rcovery and are hunting by Oct!!


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

I am gonna miss your cryptic yet witty comments and posts. I pray you have a swift and painless recovery. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Get well soon and stay in touch Wax...


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

LoBrass said:


> My you have a speedy rcovery and are hunting by Oct!!


 X2! Good luck!


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Fighting the big C myself. Stay positive and continue making plans for the future. Trust me, it helps. In the meantime I will be praying for both of you.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Praying for you waxico and Ggb! God works in mysterious ways, keep praying!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Get after it, and all will be well in the world again. Will be thinking of you and wishing the best. 

In the meantime, GPS Coordinates, and your rig.... Can't have LSC without Waxico. I will make good use of the info to Wax some birds for ya. 

In all seriousness, will send ya some prayers for a speedy recovery. Hopefully you can get out later in the season.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Jerry, hope you recover quick, and just remember.... the handicap blind is there for a reason. We could drive you right there and the boys could do the rest. You could sit and shoot and watch all the ducks in the refuge.

Just let me know,

Ken


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Jerry. Wishing the best for you!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope everything works out for you, and a speedy recovery. Will post lots of pics this season so you don't forget what they look like.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Wax, man that's rough. Hopefully all will go well. Get it out and move on. One kidney can do the work of two. We'll be praying for you!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers for a speedy recovery! You'll be back in no time!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ken Martin said:


> Jerry, hope you recover quick, and just remember.... the handicap blind is there for a reason. We could drive you right there and the boys could do the rest. You could sit and shoot and watch all the ducks in the refuge.
> 
> Just let me know,
> 
> Ken


Ken - got your VM message today. I was sitting in the NRC meeting in Muskegon at the time. If he's willing and able, we'll talk


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Best wishes. Glad they found it early. Stay positive buddy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Healing wishes. I'm confident the ducks will enjoy a very BRIEF reprieve at best.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hope for a speedy recovery! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Get well soon.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Good luck and hope all goes well. I will definitely miss your reports.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Think positive and you'll be better for late season. Prayers for you going up. 
Hang tough bro! 

Smoke


----------



## DrakeTaker (Sep 27, 2005)

This hits home x 2 for me,....a fellow ducker gets knocked down, and Wax and myself share the same birth day and year. Speedy recovery Brother Wax, and keep your sense of humor! I'm pullin for ya,...


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't know if we've ever met, but your posts on here are always reasonable (and sometimes that's kinda rare here).

Good luck to ya!

Jeff at WebbedConnection


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

If you're Jeff Teeter we've never met but know many of the same people.
I go as far back as Bass Haven in the early '90s.

Thanks for your well wishes.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> ...I go as far back as Bass Haven in the early '90s....


Is that the place over on Mitchell's Bay? Was there many moons ago fishing.


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Man sorry to hear that! I love reading your story's every year. Wish you a speedy recovery. You will be in our prayers!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope you heal fast and completely, WaxMan.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Best of luck and wishes for a speedy recovery. We'll still be watching for your humorous comments and witty remarks.


----------



## TOMSHIP (Jan 19, 2012)

Hang in there Jerry. Keep your mind right with positive thoughts.

We'll try to have many GLORIOUS HUNTS with you in our thoughts.

The classic herters boat seller HIMSELF.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

How are you doing?

I miss our friend. Its got to be hard for you guys. He never got to hunt without the robos. Not fair.

I still have the boat. It's fully restored, even had a custom cover made for it. I'll be up this weekend if you want to stop by.

Biopsy Monday 8:30 AM.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

God Bless and God Speed brother.


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

"Good Lord be with ya"!!!


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Prayers are with you both, speedy recoveries and best wishes.


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

I unfortunately welcome you to the club. If you are going through chemo try your best to get out and go. Staying positive is number 1.

I beat that bastard and you will too. Anything I can do..... I mean anything to help, PM me.

Mike 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Halleluejha, my biopsy came back benign.

The Big Feller still wants the Kidney though, so who am I to say no?

So take it, and that good for nothing freeloader.

Next week I talk to doc to see if maybe, just maybe, we can delay the Kidneydecdomy until say, end of November?

That would still leave me some shred time too.

Hoping.....


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats great news!! Congrats Wax


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> Halleluejha, my biopsy came back benign.
> 
> The Big Feller still wants the Kidney though, so who am I to say no?
> 
> ...


OUTSTANDING NEWS! Now for the bad news....what I didn't tell you before about my friend who gave his daughter a kidney was he had to cut way back on alcohol intake  . But as I told you, he's still alive and kicking fine almost 25 years later now.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

That's great to hear. Glad you got some good news for sure. Its duck whackin time.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome! Good to hear!


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Great news. 
I'm praying for the same thing with all of mine.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Fantastic news. The slopes and ruddies will be waiting.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

glad to hear it. look forward to your hunting stories.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Great news! If it's broken and they're not going to honor the warranty, you might as well give it back. Saves the hassle about worrying about it. You might need a wingman for all those snowbunnies however. It's far too much pressure so soon for a one-kidneyed dude. I'm willing be that guy for you. It's the least I can do.


----------

